# Get your Christmas presents



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A great day out to buy your Christmas presents plus a pool side party



ESMA, The Egyptian Society For Mercy To Animals is organizing a great event!!!
On the 12/10/2012 there will be an auction/fundraiser to raise money for animals...Not only that but a pool side party with musical performances by artists we love.
It will be great fun, a chance to get away from all the the day to day problems, with lots of great things to buy for yourself and your home at unbelievable prices!!

directions 

Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions


----------

